# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  wysokie ciśnienie w gałkach ocznych i pogorszenie widzenia

## myniuta

Witam, 
przy wizycie u lekarza okulisty okazało się, że mam wysokie ciśnienie w gałkach ocznych. Lekarz powiedziała, że 17,5 - cokolwiek to oznacza. Moja wizyta była pokierowana zaburzeniami widzenia dość szybko postępującymi. 
Rok wcześniej miałam badanie wzroku i ciśnienia w związku z badaniami okresowymi  i wszystko było w normie, a nawet lekarz powiedziała, że jak na moje 42 lata to jest super.
A teraz mam skierowanie na badanie jaskry.
Moje pytanie jest takie:
czy wysokie ciśnienie wraz z pogorszeniem widzenia (w przeciągu roku) jest objawem jaskry, czy może być to inna przyczyna? Jeśli tak to jaka?

----------


## Krzysztof

Wynik taki należy zweryfikować. Niestety bardzo często w takich przypadkach jak opisany rozpoczyna się jaskra, jednak nie warto martwić się na zapas. Do podwyższenia ciśnienia w gałce ocznej mogą też prowadzić niektóre leki. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## myniita

Witam Panie Krzysztofie, 
bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedz. Mam jeszcze pytanie o leki, które mają wpływ na pogorszenie wzroku. Przyjmuję na stale hormon na niedoczynność tarczycy i chorobę Hashimoto. Czy te leki mają na to wpływ?
Zauważyłam też przypadkowo, zasłaniając jedno oko, że od wizyty u lekarza słabiej widzę na lewe (bardziej za mgłą). 
Czy to możliwe, że w przeciągu 2 miesięcy nastąpiło pogorszenie wzroku? 
Przez ostatni rok wzrok z doskonałego zrobił się wymagający okularów i ze skierowaniem na badanie w kierunku jaskry. 
Czy jaskra tak szybko postępuje?  Są jakieś reguły.
Jeśli tak, to jest to straszna choroba.
Jeszcze mam pytanie odnośnie samego badania w kierunku jaskry. Na czym to polega i czy jest bolesne?
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Krzysztof

Leki na niedoczynność tarczycy zasadniczo nie powinny mieć wpływ na ciśnienie śródgałkowe.
Wzrok mógł się pogorszyć w ciągu 2 miesięcy, jeśli cierpi Pani na jaskrę może mieć to z tym związek, jednak nie warto martwić się na zapas. Nie ma też reguły, jak choroba ta postępuje - przebieg jest zmienny.
Badania w kierunku jaskry nie są bolesne, polegają na przykładaniu do powierzchni gałki urządzenia mierzącego ciśnienie, a także ocena pola widzenia w kierunku ubytków a także oglądanie oka w specjalnych lusterkach. Pozdrawiam

----------


## myniuta

Dobry wieczór. 
Jestem bardzo wdzięczna za odpowiedzi na moje dręczące pewnie Pana pytania.
Mam jeszcze jedno, jeśli Pan pozwoli: a przerost rogówki i moje objawy? 
Szukam innego wytłumaczenia swoich dolegliwości niż jaskra. Stopniowa utrata wzroku to dla mnie katastrofa życiowa. Jestem niepełnosprawna (narząd ruchu), mam niedoczynność tarczycy i chorobę Hashimoto i wykształcenie skazujące mnie na pracę za biurkiem (administracyjno prawne). Ponieważ renta nie starcza mi na życie dorabiam sobie pisząc innym różnego rodzaju pisma. 
Sam Pan widzi, że leżę poddana.

----------


## Krzysztof

Przerost rogówki jest możliwy, ale raczej mało prawdopodobny, jeśli wcześniej nie cierpiała Pani na żadne inne schorzenia oczu. Rzeczywiście w Pani sytuacji szczególnie rozpoznanie jaskry byłoby niekorzystną wiadomością, ale nie warto martwić się na zapas. Należy poddać się dokładniejszym badaniom, być może obawy o jaskrę nie znajdą uzasadnienia, a w razie właśnie takiej diagnozy, warto pamiętać że jest to choroba z którą przy stosowaniu leków można często żyć bez większych utrudnień. Pozdrawiam

----------


## myniuta

Dobry wieczór Panie Krzysztofie, 
zgodnie ze skierowaniem lekarza okulisty zrobiłam dziś pachymetrię. W tym badaniu wyszło wyszło prawidłowo. 
Nie rozwiało to jednak moich wątpliwości. Znaczy to, że nie mam jaskry, czy że może być?
Czekają mnie jeszcze jakieś badania uwiarygodniające istnienie jaskry? To wszystko jest też bardzo kosztowne.
Udanego wieczoru i pozdrawiam. Myniuta.
PS.: dziękuję za pomoc i myślę, że wypowiem się w imieniu wszystkich forumiaków – dobrze że jest ktoś taki jak Pan.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moze moje pytanie wyda sie smieszne, ale zapytam. co moze byc powodem silnego przekrwienia oczu po stosunku? oczy sa przekrwione okolo 2 godzin. prosze o odpowiedz. z gory dziekuje

----------


## Krzysztof

Przekrwienie oczu występujące po stosunku może występować u osób cierpiących na nadciśnienie tętnicze - warto zmierzyć sobie ciśnienie. Często ma tło alergiczne - być może występuje też w innych okolicznościach w związku z ekspozycją na alergen, na który narażony/narażona jesteś w trakcie stosunku (np. roztocza kurzu domowego występujące w pościeli, perfumy partnera/partnerki). Zaczerwienienie oczu w takiej sytuacji może też towarzyszyć osobom z chorobami oczu, np. jaskrą. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do Krzysztofa

Mam 32 lata. Nie mam nadcisnienia, sprawdzalem kilka razy w tym roku i wczesniej zawsze jest w normie. Co do alergii to mam na kurz domowy ale nie mam objawow no chyba ze trzepie dywan (lzawia mi oczy i mam zatkany nos). Co do innych chorob oczu nigdy nic mi nie dolegalo poza przepisanymi od dziecka okularami. Tak sie zastanawiam czy moze to byc spowodowane moja pozycja? Te przekrwienia maja miejsce jedynie po stosunku. Mam pytanie. Patrzac ciagle w dol podaczas stosunku (a jest to pewnego rodzaju wysilek) czy moze to sprawiac ze mam wlasnie takie objawy? Czy zmiana pozycji moze byc rozwiazaniem? Nie mam pojecia dlaczego tak sie dzieje. Prosze o jeszcze jakas rade lub wyjasnienie celem rozwiazania tej dolegliwosci.
Dziekuje
Pawel

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Do Kogokolwiel 
> Mam 32 lata. Nie mam nadcisnienia, sprawdzalem kilka razy w tym roku i wczesniej zawsze jest w normie. Co do alergii to mam na kurz domowy ale nie mam objawow no chyba ze trzepie dywan (lzawia mi oczy i mam zatkany nos). Co do innych chorob oczu nigdy nic mi nie dolegalo poza przepisanymi od dziecka okularami. Tak sie zastanawiam czy moze to byc spowodowane moja pozycja? Te przekrwienia maja miejsce jedynie po stosunku. Mam pytanie. Patrzac ciagle w dol podaczas stosunku (a jest to pewnego rodzaju wysilek) czy moze to sprawiac ze mam wlasnie takie objawy? Czy zmiana pozycji moze byc rozwiazaniem? Nie mam pojecia dlaczego tak sie dzieje. Prosze o jeszcze jakas rade lub wyjasnienie celem rozwiazania tej dolegliwosci.
> Dziekuje
> Pawel


Czy ktokolwiek mi odpowie?????????????????????????????????????
Dziekuje
Pawel

----------


## przypadkowy

Moze to zabrzmieć śmiesznie, ale jesli partnerzy uzywają kosmetyków do częsci intymnych, to radziłbym przed stosunkiem dokładne mycie narządów, bez jakichkoilwiek kosmetycznych wynalazków, a najlepiej uzywac w takich przypadkach mydeł dla dzieci. Najczęsciej podobne do opisanych objawów, poza nadciśnieniem, mogą wystąpić przy "miłości francuskiej", ponieważ niektóre ze stosowanych  w nich(kosmetykach) środki działają drżniąco na oczy.

----------


## Agu12345

wujek mnie dziś nastraszył jaskrą której on ma podejrzenie. Trochę się wystraszyłam. Mam 20lat. od 3 lat jestem krótkowidzem (-0,75, -0,5 przy czym chyba wadę mam o 0,25 większą bo pani doktor miała dylemat jakie szkła mi dać bo w obu widziałam dobrze ale stwierdziła że te słabsze żeby te mocniejsze nie były za mocne ). 2 lata temu gdy byłam na kontroli wada była na tym samym poziomie, ale pani zapytała mnie czy mam zapalenie spojówek czy alergię, bo miałam zaczerwienione oczy. Od tego czasu niestety nie byłam na kontroli (ale za tydzień mam wizytę). Widzę chyba troszeczkę gorzej (zwłaszcza w półmroku i po ciemku) i do tego od kilku miesięcy pieką mnie oczy (jak przy katarze albo gorączce)które nasiliło sie w ostatnim czasie i widać na nich kilka żyłek (kilka większych i dużo malutkich w wewnętrznym kąciku oka). Głównie problem dotyczy jednego oka, tego słabszego. Często mam wrażenie podwiniętych/lekko sklejonych rzęs i  jakiegoś ciała obcego w oku. Dodatkowo zauważyłam, że objawy są zminimalizowane (nie licząc tych rzęs) gdy mam okulary na nosie. Gdy je zdejmuję odrazu pojawia się pieczenie oczu i łzawienie obu oczów, czasem  ból głowy  i taki jakby lekki zawrót głowy, gdy założe okulary spowrotem- znowu objawy dużo mniejsze. Często czuję że po prostu muszę założyć okulary. Czy to może być faktycznie objaw podwyższonego ciśnienia w oku czy może to być jakieś zapalenie spojówek np od alergii (po zażyciu wapna się poprawia) albo wynik tego że moja wada się pogłębiła?
Proszę o pomoc bo chyba oszaleję do tej wizyty.
z góry dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poniższy adres to świetne forum okulistyczne!

Zapraszamy serdecznie i życzymy zdrowia.

forumokulistyczne.fora.pl/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam
mój tata leczy się po jaskrze wtórnej, mimo przyjmowania kropli i żelu ma duże ciśnienie, w ciągu 2 tyg z "dobrego""tj ok 18 wg wypisu na 28-32. skoro leki nie pomagają a kroplówka na zbicie działa na 2 dni góra a ciśnienie nie male to co dalej? czy utrata wzroku jest nieunikniona?

----------

